# Another E-Z engine build from a new guy



## jdsackett (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all. New guy here attempting an e-z air motor build. I have a bunch of metal laying around from the scrap yard, but no 1/4 inch. So cut some 1/2 inch off of some bar stock i have that's 2.250 wide to a little over 4.5" long. First thing i had to do was square up the metal into something useable.


----------



## jdsackett (Feb 25, 2011)

Not sure how many photos i can use in one post so started another one. Anyway, squared up the parts for the frame. The base i think i'll leave whatever thickness it is, a little under .5. The vertical piece i still have to whittle down to .250 thick. If i get some time tomorrow, i'll do that and cut some holes and get the base done. So far, pretty happy. The pieces are square, flat, length and width cut to +/- .001. A little less actually. Probably doesn't need to be that accurate, but i'm a little (okay, maybe semi extremely) anal about this kind of stuff. If i do it as best i can and make a mistake at least it's from being stupid and not lazy. ;D So far having a good time with it. regards, j.d.


----------



## Groomengineering (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice progress so far! Thm: You don't really need to cut the center piece down, just make the crankshaft 1/4" longer and everything should fall into place.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## jdsackett (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Jeff, but had already cut it. Okay, vertical is trimmed down. Holes drilled and tapped. I was sweating tapping the holes, so went very carefully. Man, a 4-40 is tiny, plus i have broken lots more taps in aluminum and brass than i ever have in steel. Surprisingly, they tapped quite easily and i didn't break anything.
    I don't like using set screws, so if at all possible i won't use them. They expand the metal where they tighten up and if you need to adjust whatever it is that's set, it can be difficult without using a hammer or some other persuader. Anyway, i strayed from the plans and cut a couple of slots and added a screw to make a collar that would clamp down the bushing. Works good, hold a piece of 3/8 drill rod nice and snug.
    Next i did the easy part and drilled the holes in the base. Figured while i had it in the vice i might as well thread some holes and put some feet on it. Used some 10-24 sh cap screws, sits nice and flat. I'm glad i left the base thick. The extra metal adds some weight and stability.
    I flipped the base over and cut a slot .015 deep for the vertical to set in. No special reason for this other than i just felt like it. ;D In any case, it fits well and i like the way it looks. 
    Well, that's the frame. Next are the cylinders. Need to cut some metal to size, the cut the features. 
    If i end up pursuing this hobby, i'm going to need some different tooling, and maybe , tools. First, i need a better drill chuck. The only one i have in R8 is the one that came with the milling machine and you can measure the runout on that thing with a yardstick. I have a bunch of collets and can usually work around it using those, or chucking a part in the lathe and drilling with it. I don't have any collets for holding small bits. 
    Next maybe is a mini mill. My milling machine is not huge, a 6x26 knee mill, but i have it set up pretty tight for accuracy purposes. Fine for cutters 1/8 or larger, but tricky when you use anything smaller. I'm thinking a well tuned mini may have it's advantages. Anyway, here.s so photos. Will post maor as i progress. Any advice is always appreciated. Regards, j.d.


----------



## jdsackett (Feb 28, 2011)

Couple more pix


----------



## jdsackett (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, i screwed up. Must have had a senior moment or something. When i drilled the mounting holes for the valve body, i had the part in the vice upside down and drilled them exactly opposite of where they should have been. One hole didn't matter, the other one went through half of the air inlet hole. So, had to countersink the inlet hole to below the wrong mounting hole. Oh well, thankfully i didn't trash the part. If worse came to worse, i could have welded the hole up, put would have been a pain. Lesson learned, pay attention to the drawing!!
   Big parts are done. Still have to make the crank, but i think i'll get on the lathe for a while. Good part is it's still fun. Regards, j.d.


----------



## multihobbyguy (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice recovery! Looks like you are getting along well.


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 4, 2011)

Great progress so far j.d. Glad you were able to recover from the small mishap too.

Bill


----------



## jdsackett (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks fellas. Did feel fairly stupid, but learned something so all is not lost. Did the piston today, fits good. Next is the valve. Not looking forward to that, that piece is small. Will post some pix when i get it made. Regards, j.d.


----------



## njl (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking good JD. Not long to go now and you'll have a working engine. The EZ was my first build too and I learnt a lot from doing it. The valve is small but it is not too bad once you get started. Make sure that your tool height is spot on and spin the lathe fast. I've found that really makes a big difference to the finish I get as the parts get small.

Nick


----------



## jdsackett (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Nick!. Got the piston and the valve cut, so hardest part is done. Whew. On the valve, i took 2 cuts with the parting tool to set the depth so i only had to cut one direction then after both sections were cut put the parting tool back in and just skimmed the surface to clean it up. Worked pretty well. Left the piston and the valve a little long, will make it all better when i put them on the mill and cut the flats. I'm glad the valve is cut, to me, that was the hardest part. Next will be the flywheel, axle and bushing. Shouldn't have a problem with those. Thanks for the encouragement and tips fellas. Regards, j.d.


----------



## jdsackett (Mar 15, 2011)

Finally made a little progress. I was facing off the flywheel and my lathe decided it was time to eat a couple of bearings. That was fun, but all better now. Flywheel, axle, and crank are done. Did the flats and drilled and tapped the valve and piston. Only things left are the rods and the air inlet tube. I just got a collet adapter for 5c collets and i think i'm going to make the closer before i do the inlet tube to see how the collet thing works. Have enough metal laying around to do it, just need to cut it into useable parts. Should be fun, dying to see what kind of runout i get with that setup. Anyway, almost there! Regards, j.d.


----------



## Groomengineering (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey JD, great progress. Looks like you'll have a runner soon. Thm:

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## jdsackett (Mar 27, 2011)

Got it done. Plugged it into an air hose and it even ran! Have a minor problem though. The screw that holds the rod to the piston keeps coming loose. On the other ones i drilled the holes in the rods a little large and made some inserts so i could tighten up the rod screws. On the piston, i didn't have enough room without the head hitting the bore, so that one backs out after a little bit and binds up in the bore. Took it apart, cleaned up the threads and put some blue loctite on it. Should hold it. I'll let it dry overnight and do some fine tuning tomorrow. Play with the timing etc. Might not have to though, it runs pretty good. So, the e-z one is a done chicken. Now i have to find another project. Had some fun with it and it was cool watching it run. Useless, but fun. Reminds me of my 2nd ex wife ;D Regards, j.d.


----------



## lathe nut (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks great where did you get the plans for that one, Lathe Nut


----------



## jdsackett (Mar 28, 2011)

The plans are in the downloads section under E-Z engine for newbies? It's meant to be a simple first time build and was designed by forum members. Many thanks to the guys that put it together. Was a fun little project and definately a learning experience. Regards, j.d.


----------



## njl (Mar 30, 2011)

Well done JD, glad you got yourself a runner. Can you post a video clip of it running? What are you going to do for your next build? I chose the EZ-2 for my second and enjoyed building it too. 

Nick


----------



## jdsackett (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry, don't have a video camera. Could take a still though, be blurry. What is the EZ-2?? Did a search and didn't find anything. Thanks. Regards, j.d.


----------



## black85vette (Apr 1, 2011)

jdsackett  said:
			
		

> What is the EZ-2?? Did a search and didn't find anything.



Try here:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item258


----------



## lathe nut (Apr 1, 2011)

thank You, Lathe Nut


----------



## jdsackett (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks blackvette. regards, j.d.


----------

